# Madagascar Lace Plant



## Daisy (Sep 3, 2017)

I ordered a Madagascar Lace Plant but when it arrived it had long skinny leaves. I had no idea Madagascar Lace Plants had a variation that had a different type of leaf. I was trying to buy the broad leaf type which was pictured in the ad.
Does anyone have experience with this type of Madagascar Lace and does it require different care?

Thanks!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

If I were you I'd get a refund or something if it wasn't what I ordered.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

I don't have any experience with this species, but try these two articles:

https://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/aponogeton-madagascariensis

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=213&category=genus&spec=Aponogeton

There are 3 varieties or subspecies, and from the photos it appears one of them has narrower leaves. They all have the same care requirements.

If the plant you bought has any fenestrations (holes) in the leaves, it probably is the correct species, but perhaps not the variety pictured in the ad. If there are no fenestrations, then you probably were sent the wrong species and you should get a refund.

Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Try this one too: http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/articles/the-secrets-of-the-madagascar-lace-plant.htm


----------



## Daisy (Sep 3, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> If I were you I'd get a refund or something if it wasn't what I ordered.


I did send an email that this was not the variety of Lace Plant pictured and the one I wanted and paid for and they replied thanking me and said they would change the listing but I looked last night and the same picture is still there. No offer of a refund.


----------



## Daisy (Sep 3, 2017)

Thank everyone for the replies and the links. According to what I read this particular type of Lace Plant gets extremely long leaves which wasn't what I was looking for and requires a slightly different kind of care.

I had a Madagascar Lace Plant with the broad leaves for about two years, it was beautiful but then gradually it lost it leaves and I thought it was dead, I didn't know then that they can become dormant for a while. I was trying to replace the broad leaf plant I don't think this narrow leaf is as impressive as the broad leaf type.

Since I put it in the tank it's put out a new leaf which has grown fast in just a couple of days.

Thank you again for the links about this plant.


----------

